# SpeedBark timber falling video



## forestryworks (Dec 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaNO5L71dJM

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AaNO5L71dJM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AaNO5L71dJM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## pinemartin (Dec 13, 2008)

impressive


----------



## treejunkie13 (Dec 13, 2008)

looks like a hoot of a time! Thanks 4 sharing.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 14, 2008)

Boy, for saying domino falling is illegal... A guy sees it in a lot of videos'. lol

Thanks for sharing, I thought I had seen most of the faller videos' on YouTube.

Those guys really laid-out nice too... As apposed to a big pile of pick-up-sticks.


----------



## HawkeyeBilt (Dec 14, 2008)

Studs!


----------



## gavin (Dec 14, 2008)

Metals406 said:


> Boy, for saying domino falling is illegal... A guy sees it in a lot of videos'. lol
> 
> Thanks for sharing, I thought I had seen most of the faller videos' on YouTube.
> 
> Those guys really laid-out nice too... As apposed to a big pile of pick-up-sticks.



some of them looked like pushing to overcome a falling a difficulty...but some of them (like when 4 vertical trees went together) is a little hard to defend as overcoming a difficulty. haha.


----------



## scattergun13 (Dec 14, 2008)

Kudos to all of you who do that sort of thing for a living, that was impressive.opcorn:


----------



## joesawer (Dec 14, 2008)

gavin said:


> some of them looked like pushing to overcome a falling a difficulty...but some of them (like when 4 vertical trees went together) is a little hard to defend as overcoming a difficulty. haha.





They where limb locked! Of course they where.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 14, 2008)

joesawer said:


> They where limb locked! Of course they where.



LOL...That would have been my story, too. Not that I ever have or ever would do anything like that.


----------



## HawkeyeBilt (Dec 14, 2008)

HEHEHEHE! It kind of works like this..... IF a tree leans back it gets pushed over by one that leans the into your lay. If 5 of them lean back they ALL get faced up and straped ( a cut that is used instead of using a wedge) then driven by a tree that leans into your lay. Yes it is illegal but seriously i don't give a rats ass that some pencil pusher made a law they thought would make my job safer. I mean My chain is spinning at 2,000 rpm right in front of my face all day! If it saves my back and my wedges and ups my production I'm all for it. Some times I just do it for fun too. It's as safe as you make it and its a effective weapon for us boys on the west coast! 
Thanks to everyone that Likes My video!!! I have a ton more coming!! 


Always look up!

Michael Hawkins


----------



## treejunkie13 (Dec 14, 2008)

Metals406 said:


> Boy, for saying domino falling is illegal...



r u serious? is it really illegal? who makes these rules? where?


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 14, 2008)

treejunkie13 said:


> r u serious? is it really illegal? who makes these rules? where?



a certain group of people do...

they'll be the people to tell you that you've done all your falling wrong and you hand them a power saw and say, "show me." they'll respond with, "oh no, i don't know how to do it. i just know you didn't do it right."

:monkey:


----------



## clearance (Dec 14, 2008)

treejunkie13 said:


> r u serious? is it really illegal? who makes these rules? where?



In British Columbia, for one. You are only allowed to push one tree with another to overcome a falling difficulty. It is also so that trees tied together must be felled together. 

Fatality investigations have revealed dozens of cut up trees, in which one of them came down before it was meant to and killed the faller. I figure there is not much wrong with dominoing a few trees together once in a while but I don't make the rules. You cannot back bar to make falling cuts anymore. And so it goes.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 14, 2008)

I like the fellow that fells the tree and then stands there 5 feet from the stump and watches it fall. Seems to me that when tons of tree start moving it's time to put distance between you and it. I'm just an east coast firewood cutter, but I like to be as far away from my ugly stumps as possible when stuff is coming down.

Ian


----------



## treejunkie13 (Dec 14, 2008)

IMO... safest place is @ the stump.


----------



## HawkeyeBilt (Dec 14, 2008)

To move away from the stump you have to look at the ground and take your eye off the situation at hand. Don't get me wrong there is a time to move away and a time to stand right near the stump. That knowledge comes with falling 10,000 of thousands of trees.


----------



## treejunkie13 (Dec 14, 2008)

HawkeyeBilt said:


> To move away from the stump you have to look at the ground and take your eye off the situation at hand. Don't get me wrong there is a time to move away and a time to stand right near the stump. That knowledge comes with falling 10,000 of thousands of trees.



Roger! :agree2:


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 14, 2008)

Then I must defer to experience.... I've only felled a few dozen. 

I'm still gonna run from my abortions tho... LOL

Ian


----------



## HawkeyeBilt (Dec 14, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Then I must defer to experience.... I've only felled a few dozen.
> 
> I'm still gonna run from my abortions tho... LOL
> 
> Ian



Run All you want brother but just remember keep your head up!


----------



## hammerlogging (Dec 14, 2008)

treejunkie13 said:


> IMO... safest place is @ the stump.



can't go with you with this one. Unless its a steep clearcut, I'm out of there, 45 degrees back. A quick dart away 10 feet, than looking up, backing away. If its grape-vined to hell, or has a major hanger in it, it may call for the run like hell 30 feet or more routine. If its steep as hell and can't really move, atleast I get to the side and really look up, ready for something to fall. Emphasize looking up. But really, everything coming off the tree you're felling, a top from a tree you brushed on the fell, or a hanger falling, it all pretty much lands at the stump or in line with the direction of felling. So I'm outta there. Granted, always try to coordinate that escape route witht the path to the next tree i'm cutting! And dude, badass video. It'd be fun to do a stint of west coast felling, I have to say. Even more fun- I host some west coast cutters in heavy HW timber, then someone out there host the same cutters.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice strip as well as lead.
The production of the video was great.


----------



## Nuzzy (Dec 15, 2008)

Beautiful vid


----------



## 1savagehunter (Dec 16, 2008)

awesome video


----------



## smokechase II (Dec 16, 2008)

*Quality*

Video was good overall, but ......
I'd just wish they'd edited it a bit so that we could have seen more trees go over.

============

Note how the cutters kept cutting once each tree was committed. Saving wood at the butt by stopping tear out.

Nice open face stumps with lots of holding wood. Really helps the pros hitting a target.

=============

On the very last tree there was a small log that jumped up and down after being hit.
Even though this was below the stump, picture the mouse trap that world is on a daily basis.

=============

Anyone notice how strong even second growth wood is?
Tall trees, lots of force and not much breakage.



Impressive and great editing too.


----------



## Ed*L (Dec 16, 2008)

Great video!


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Dec 16, 2008)

Awesome Video  Thanks for posting it!!!

Just out of curoisty. On the tree being pushed do you wedge the back cut and or leave the hinge bigger? 

Thanks Billy


----------



## RPM (Dec 16, 2008)

joesawer said:


> They where limb locked! Of course they where.



Trees tied together...fall together.....


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 16, 2008)

smokechase II said:


> Note how the cutters kept cutting once each tree was committed. Saving wood at the butt by stopping tear out.



Wondered about that... thanks.

Ian


----------

